# Sleep apnea??



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

I am just wondering if there could possibly be a connection between dp/dr and sleep apnea?

I am being sent to a sleep clinic in March and my dr. suspects I have sleep apnea.

I am not overweight, a female in my 20's, I don't smoke or have any other health problems.. but since a teenager, I have had problems with waking up in the middle of the night gasping for air. Sometimes I actually have to stand up on my feet to catch my breath.

It's as if I stop breathing in my sleep. I do not snore however, which seems odd if I do indeed have sleep apnea.

My father was diagnosed recently with sleep apnea and he is also not overweight, so I am wondering if this is genetic?

He does have bipolar disorder (severely) so am beginning to fear my dp/dr could be related to that.

Any ideas on sleep apnea?


----------

